# The past is another country...



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

and yet the poodles remain the same


----------



## Moni (May 8, 2018)

I am happy to see and say that all the examples of breeds I have owned - show very little change in conformation over the years - according to these examples at least in comparison to my dogs. The Dalmatian, the Pointer and the Poodle could stand next to my dogs and could be their parents/relatives. This was one of the reasons for deciding on each of my dog breeds in the past. I really don't like what has happened to so many breeds out there..


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

I see that these are pictures from Great Britain. I lived in Scotland from 1966 to 1970 and it was there that I got started in dog shows - with a GSD and an apricot toy poodle.


Grooming in Great Britain was pretty iffy in those days. What was a decent grooming job there was atrocious in the USA. Even today I don't think exhibitors in the UK typically groom as well as exhibitors in the USA. When we moved back to the USA I had to invest in better grooming equipment and learn to groom!


I bought my first standard poodle in 1973. The breeders were wealthy and paid for him to be handled by Bobby Peebles - one of the best poodle handlers and groomers of all time. I learned to groom by helping Bobby brush out dogs at shows - I expect that's how many people learn to groom for show - they learn from their dog's handler. The best compliment I ever received, I think, was when I beat Bobby and he said "you learned to groom too d.... well".


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

“The past is a foreign country; they do things differently there.” (L.P. Hartley, “The Go-Between”). Smoking, grooming, presentation and comportment of judges were different, so true that the poodles are the same


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Thank You! I really really enjoyed this! I love comparing the grooming of the past with the grooming of now................but yes, the dogs are not much changed!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

The grooming does look very amateur, doesn't it? I don't think spray and wiggies, etc, are accepted at UK shows even now, but cuts look much crisper and poodles better presented at the regional UK shows I went to a few years back. 1970 feels no time at all ago to me, but I suppose it is nearly 50 years... 

Another thing that has changed is human fashion of course!


----------



## LClaborn (Sep 9, 2020)

Moni said:


> I am happy to see and say that all the examples of breeds I have owned - show very little change in conformation over the years - according to these examples at least in comparison to my dogs. The Dalmatian, the Pointer and the Poodle could stand next to my dogs and could be their parents/relatives. This was one of the reasons for deciding on each of my dog breeds in the past. I really don't like what has happened to so many breeds out there..





Johanna said:


> I see that these are pictures from Great Britain. I lived in Scotland from 1966 to 1970 and it was there that I got started in dog shows - with a GSD and an apricot toy poodle.
> 
> 
> Grooming in Great Britain was pretty iffy in those days. What was a decent grooming job there was atrocious in the USA. Even today I don't think exhibitors in the UK typically groom as well as exhibitors in the USA. When we moved back to the USA I had to invest in better grooming equipment and learn to groom!
> ...


Loved Bobby Peebles! He handled a lot of my mother’s standards.


----------

